

What Babelverse is really about - People vs. Robots, whose side are you on? - mayel
http://babelverse.com/blog/2012/05/people-vs-robots-what-babelverse-is-really-about/

======
loopingrage
I'll go with the underdogs (i.e. people)

------
boilingice
People!

